# How to teach her to bark?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
I know this sound strange but, I would like teach my girl to bark, she has never bark and I mean ever, just once in the park with a very non polite doggy upsetting her she growl, but nothing else.
If she sees a dog she just wimp and get all excited, sometimes scared but never barks.
I don’t want to turn her in obnoxious barking machine, but once in a while to say something wouldn’t be bad.

Do you have Any Idea?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Bring her to my house Roxie is fluent. 
And LOUD.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Tempting, but i think you are little bit far from us.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

How old is she? I'll tell you what has worked for me and mine. Find something that makes her bark. There must be something. If she does not ever bark it will be pretty difficult to teach her to bark on command. My dogs bark when someone knocks on the door. When she barks, give her "bark" command using whatever word you want. I use "ssssp" as a bark command that way I can say it very softly when I want her to bark without anyone knowing I am giving a command. I use the same process for the command to growl. I roll my r's almost as if purring, saying "rrrrrr" and she growls. There are many people that want a dog to bark and growl without biting. I have trained quite a few dogs to do this who's owners just want to scare potential bad guys but don't want the dog to actually bite.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Savannah's DadHi all,
> I know this sound strange but, I would like teach my girl to bark, she has never bark and I mean ever, just once in the park with a very non polite doggy upsetting her she growl, but nothing else.
> If she sees a dog she just wimp and get all excited, sometimes scared but never barks.
> I don’t want to turn her in obnoxious barking machine, but once in a while to say something wouldn’t be bad.
> ...


I dont think it was long ago that I had asked this same thing. I could not get Mandalay to speak for anything. I was jumping around in front of her, holding food up in the air, barking at her, everthing I could come up with and that dog would NOT bark. She would lay down and go to sleep. 

One day I was calling one of our cats, Max. Mandi barked. I did it again. She barked again. To this day the command to get her to bark is 'Max'. We simply call him 'cat' now to keep Mandi from barking everytime we say his name - which he knows and will come to!! Poor cat.

The trouble now is getting Mandalay to STOP barking. Your pup will bark. When she does put the bark or speak command to it. In a few months you will be here asking how to get her to quiet down.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Be careful of what you train too or wish for, I trained my dogs to bark by back tying them on a short chain and holding thier favorite item just out of thier reach while giving the "speak" command. when they make the slightest noise reward them with the item, soon they will start getting louder and pushier. So now anytime my dogs want something they will bark at it nonstop, mail me two hundred dollars and I'll email you how to teach the "shutup" command


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

When they understand 'speak' they get the meaning 'no speak' real quick if you train both commands at the same time.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

When you do teach your dog to bark on command, you must keep in mind that it is a command. It does not mean "go nuts". It means bark. It has to be controlled. I rarely use treats to train to bark. Barking when they feel like getting a treat is not the object. You should also make sure they know the command "quiet".


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok I'll try this weekend at the dog park, i don't want to be kick out of the neighborhood in the process.

Thank you all.


----------

